# Help with finding a reliable brand for SSD



## mbudden2015 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hi there, everyone. I'm looking for a good/reliable brand for a SSD to replace my noisy 320GB HDD. I never need a lot of space for what I do so that kinda helps me out here.

I want to replace my HDD with a SSD because it won't create any noise while my computer is running. My HDD is rather loud when it's doing tasks daily.

I've read online that most people are going with a 500GB SSD, but I'd like to refrain from getting a 500GB. if possible.

Something around the area of 250GB is good enough for me. I'd also like to know if I do have a SSD as my primary storage, and my HDD as a backup storage, then will my backup HDD create any noise when idle? If so, is there some sort of advanced power option in Windows to deal with that?

And if it will still create noise like usual, then would it just be better to remove it altogether and just have a SSD in my desktop? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ebo (Nov 21, 2015)

Take either a Samsung EVO or a 850 PRO, depending on how much your going to spend.

Crucial BX100 is also a very good SSD, your not going wrong with that one.


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 21, 2015)

Ebo said:


> Take either a Samsung EVO or a 850 PRO, depending on how much your going to spend.
> 
> Crucial BX100 is also a very good SSD, your not going wrong with that one.



Well, money is somewhat of an issue for me. Would the Crucial BX100 be okay, then?

Now, I do have other things in my initial post that needs to be looked at. So you able to provide any info on that for me, please? Thanks.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 21, 2015)

Samsung


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 21, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Samsung



Thanks, but I have other points to be addressed in my post, if you can look at that, too.


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 21, 2015)

Did anyone forget to see that I asked for more than just what brand to get? I asked about the noise of having my HDD as backup, etc etc.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 21, 2015)

I use an samsung SSD and have a 1tb backup drive with most my stream games on it and no it does not make any noise while idle and no i do not have it set to power down either in teh windows power settings so in that sense its always spinning but does not make a sound untill i load stuff from it and even then its rather quiet.

Some HDD's are naturally louder than others aswell so it will depend on the drive itself more than anything i think.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2015)

buy an external caddy for your existing drive and connect it over usb when you need to
Noise problem solved


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2015)

Crucial, samsung has had some issues with Performance loss


----------



## Ebo (Nov 21, 2015)

Thats a hard thing your are asking us for, because noise is different from person top person.

I have a 500GB SSD for OS and most played games. and I have a hybriddisk from Seagate for my steam games and a 1,5TB WD black for all other stuff.

The hybriddisk from Seagate is more quiet than the WD black.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 21, 2015)

I think 2.5" laptop HDD's may be generally quieter than the larger 3.5" ones.
I have had a number of laptops and barely(not) heard the HHD's.


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 21, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> buy an external caddy for your existing drive and connect it over usb when you need to
> Noise problem solved



Thank you! At least you gave me a reasonable answer.  You're the best! Question: can you direct me to a decent external closure for the HDD, please? I'm not sure which one is reliable. lol!


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...deId=1&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&page=1


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 21, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008040 8000&IsNodeId=1&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&page=1



Thanks! But there's a lot there, and I don't want to get one that's complete crap, you know what I mean? Can you recommend one of those? I don't want one that's big. Thanks.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2015)

not a newegg shopper they dont ship to UK
Personaly i just connect power and data cables to bare drive do what i need  and then disconect bare drive
Not recomended for you to do unless your comfortable doing this
thats why i sugested a drive caddy for you


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 21, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> not a newegg shopper they dont ship to UK
> Personaly i just connect power and data cables to bare drive do what i need  and then disconect bare drive
> Not recomended for you to do unless your comfortable doing this
> thats why i sugested a drive caddy for you



Oh okay, then. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2015)

Sugestion   look for a used one that you can put your drive in
ebay craigslist ect


----------



## Brusfantomet (Nov 21, 2015)

mbudden2015 said:


> Hi there, everyone. I'm looking for a good/reliable brand for a SSD to replace my noisy 320GB HDD. I never need a lot of space for what I do so that kinda helps me out here.
> 
> I want to replace my HDD with a SSD because it won't create any noise while my computer is running. My HDD is rather loud when it's doing tasks daily.
> 
> I've read online that most people are going with a 500GB SSD, but I'd like to refrain from getting a 500GB. if possible.


Remeber that an SSD that is compleatly full WILL have a shorter life than one with some (10 - 20 %) free space on it. If the choice is between a superfast 250 GB drive or a normal 500 GB drive you will get the most out of the 500 GB drive. on the computer i am typing this on i have a pci-e SSD with a write speed exeeding 1 GB/s, and it feels just as fast as one with a S-ata 300 Mb drive, the big uprgade is from HDD to SSD, not from ok SSD to fast SSD.

As for reliablielty, since nobody have mentioned intel i will, generaly good ssd's. As other have mentinoned samsong is also ok, and Crucial.
Peronaly i have 8 ssd's, from one of the original indilix barefot drives, to 3 OCZ drives in raid 0 to a PCI-e drive. and wile they all score differently on benchmarks the feeling is pretty similar, much better than HDDs.



mbudden2015 said:


> Something around the area of 250GB is good enough for me. I'd also like to know if I do have a SSD as my primary storage, and my HDD as a backup storage, then will my backup HDD create any noise when idle? If so, is there some sort of advanced power option in Windows to deal with that?



Yes, windows can power down a drive after x minutes without activity, but be waned that it will shorten the life of said drive.

Go to:
Control panel
Power options
"change plan settings" for the plan you are using
"Change advanced power settings"
Find "Hard disks"
here there should be an expandable item named "turn off hard disk after" Sett to 0 to never turn off, or desired time


mbudden2015 said:


> And if it will still create noise like usual, then would it just be better to remove it altogether and just have a SSD in my desktop? Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!



one (pricey) option will be to move the HDD to a nas/server on you network. if the server/nas is ok to good the network will not be a nuance for normal file access.

I have a server, it was built because i wanted the HDDs out of my tower. As people here have said noise is subjective, there is people on this forum that think a fan spinning at 1500 rpm can be silent, and to them it is. for others it so defentley is not, the same with HDDs, the constant drown from a HDD relay annoys me, and i guess it also annoys you. So get a BIG ssd, the actual speed is not that important, and if you want to enjoy silent computing move the mass storage away from where you are using your computers (with a NAS/file server)


----------



## qubit (Nov 21, 2015)

Go with the Samsung 850 Pro series, the 256GB one sounds about right for you. The 850 Pro series are one of, if not the best drives around at the moment and aren't that expensive any more.

All HDDs have bearing noise, so this will obviously continue and can't be changed. Also, different drives vary a lot in the noise that they produce and the bearing noise gets slowly louder as the drive ages and the bearing wears down. The WD Greens are great if you want quietness. What will reduce of course, is the constant chatter of disc access as it's no longer the system drive.


----------



## Frick (Nov 21, 2015)

Is it an option to leave the external drive disconnected when not using it?

As for sizes and pricing (at least here), 120GB drives comes from €70 (at least the ones you want to buy), 250GB from €80 and 500GB from €150. 120GB are essentially not worth it, but 500GB drives is slightly to much for me to justify the cost. But that's me.

EDIT: And honestly I wouldn't get the Samsung Pro. They might be faster and whatever, but it's nothing you will feel when using the system, compared to say a Crucial BX100. The 250GB models of those are €80 for the Crucial and €130 for the Samsung Pro, €20 short of a 500GB BX100 (which in itself is on par with the 256GB Samsung Pro). This obviously depends on how much they are where you live, but still.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2015)

If it's just the sound of it maybe check in to automatic acoustic management, Some times you can set it lower which will make it a little slower but more silent.

I remeber HDTune having it on the payware version, how ever though the 30 days you have you could test it see if it solves your issue.

Here's some info in AAM
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_acoustic_management


Other wise i would go Samsung.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2015)

I would go with a Crucial were I you. The BX100's are cheap, and the MX200's are a little more expensive, but are according to W1zzard's review, the fastest he has ever seen.  In general, I would say Crucial's are reliable.  I'm still using an M4 that is still going strong.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 21, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Crucial, samsung has had some issues with Performance loss



840 Evo's did.  I doubt that's what he's looking at though, as it isn't part of the modern lineup.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 21, 2015)

I use three of these externals. Fairly quiet too.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817173042&ignorebbr=1


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2015)

RealNeil said:


> I use three of these externals. Fairly quiet too.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817173042&ignorebbr=1



Those are excellent!  There is the eSATA/usb 2.0 version shown, and a USB 3.0 version.  They are quiet, reliable, and keep the HDD very cool.


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 21, 2015)

You can turn off the fan if you want to.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Nov 21, 2015)

For silencing a 3.5" drive i only have one thing i have tested myself, nexus double twin. it works. a 5400 rpm drive is silent to my standards when used with it, BUT it takes a 5,25" bay for a 3,5 bay. there are amny other solotions like this, ant the most important is taht the rubber removes the vibrations from the drive before it can reach the case.

if sound is a problem you can also add some sound dampening mats to the inside of your case.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I would go with a Crucial were I you. The BX100's are cheap, and the MX200's are a little more expensive, but are according to W1zzard's review, the fastest he has ever seen.  In general, I would say Crucial's are reliable.  I'm still using an M4 that is still going strong.



Screw the MX200, more often than not the Samsung 250GB evo is cheaper with a extra 2 year warranty to boot.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 21, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Screw the MX200, more often than not the Samsung 250GB evo is cheaper with a extra 2 year warranty to boot.



That and the Samsung vnand is likely more reliable due to being on a lower process (40nm 3d TLC vs 16nm planar MLC, I'd take the lower process TLC anyday)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Screw the MX200, more often than not the Samsung 250GB evo is cheaper with a extra 2 year warranty to boot.


However, you'll note I addressed cheap as well as performance, leaving it up to the OP. Did you selectively read what I wrote?


----------



## Silvertigo (Nov 21, 2015)

I have been using a BX100 250GB for 6 months now, 80% full with my OS and a few games and it still runs like the day I bought it. I also updated the firmware that Crucial released a few months ago, and use the Storage/Monitoring utility from Crucial to check up on it now and then which is very handy. I`ll be buying another Crucial SSD in the near future.

I simply went for the Crucial over Samsung as it was cheaper at the time.

My WD 1TB HDD turns off after 20 minutes , the default setting in Win 7. Its quite loud when it winds up as I access that drive, I just have it that way for preservation reasons, no point have it spinning all the time when I don`t use it often.

Good luck with your choice, if your on a budget the BX100 will be a great choice.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 21, 2015)

To be fair, @rtwjunkie where I live and shop, the 850 EVO often bests the BX100 in price. They are definitely not from the same tier, the latter being a budget drive while the former is only unexpectedly priced as one.

I respect W1zz's opinion but he hasn't done an 850 EVO review yet. V-NAND dispels all rumors that TLC in the 850 EVO suffers from the same problems as the TLC in the 840 EVO. The 850 EVO's 3D TLC is just as good as most MLC, if not better than mainstream/budget MLC. 3D 40nm Sammy TLC that offers 150TB endurance while my previous 20nm IMFT MLC only offers 36.5TB? I consider that a damn good deal.

At the end of the day, most SSDs will be more than adequate for the average user that comes from the noise and slowness of HDDs. For years we all bashed SF-2281 for being a good-for-nothing benchmark specialist but Sandforce SSDs are still great for everyday usage, honestly. As long as OP stays away from the likes of the OCZ Trion 100, Crucial BX200, ADATA drives (this one because some of their drives don't have any readable SMART attributes so you're left in the dark about what the lifespan of your SSD is) and no-name brands, he's fine with anything that he can afford.

Intel and Samsung are still the kings of SSDs, regardless of what Crucial et others hope to become. Years of great performance, reliability, warranty and software make buying either of these brands more than just buying the square 2.5" piece of storage. As of 2015, Samsung has the edge in mainstream 2.5" SSDs, since the SSD 730 is not so stellar anymore and the 2.5" SSD 750 is not very conventional in size and connectors. If there's one thing that Intel does far better than anyone else, however, it's build quality. Until you get your hands (literally, your hands) on an Intel SSD, you'll think that all SSDs are constructed equally. Then again, unless you're like me and always trying to mount SSDs in unconventional ways to circumvent the SG05 and SG08's size limitations, that hardly matters.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 21, 2015)

At work i sell Intel or Samsung SSD's usually and i use themself too the only 2 brands i been using the longest that has the best software for their ssd's what i know of.

I tried a Crucial and their Storage Exclusive which works oki but needs to be opened in ur bowser which just isn't me but their layout is fine too.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2015)

@tabascosauz I agree with your assessment that in RL he is not likely to tell any real difference in SSD performance.

That's why I intentionally did not bash anyone else's suggestions and simply made a couple of my own.

In the end it's up to the OP and I have no vested interest or emotional attachment to anything he chooses.  Every piece of equipment has a place I feel, they merely need to find the right owner.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 21, 2015)

mbudden2015 said:


> Thanks, but I have other points to be addressed in my post, if you can look at that, too.



Get rid of your current harddrive. The newer harddrives are much quieter. Also gfet a better case if your that concerned about hardrive noise. Something like the Fractal R4 or R5


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> However, you'll note I addressed cheap as well as performance, leaving it up to the OP. Did you selectively read what I wrote?



Dyslexia kicking or just a miss read lol.

But even so, i am sure  prices are different else were but as seen as i basically only shop newegg, new egg is still selling the Sammy 250 EVO cheaper than even the MX100, and even the Pro version isn't all that much more.

All prices being around $90 to $130 i would still pick the samsung. and save at least $10.


----------



## CjStaal (Nov 21, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Crucial, samsung has had some issues with Performance loss


only with the 840 evo I believe


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2015)

Frick said:


> EDIT: And honestly I wouldn't get the Samsung Pro. They might be faster and whatever


As well as speed etc, they're fantastic on endurance which equates to greater reliability so to me, it's worth paying for.



CjStaal said:


> only with the 840 evo I believe


Correct.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 22, 2015)

My Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB is working great as storage(games,movies,music,other stuff) pair with Corsair SSD Force LS 60GB(OS)
It goes in idle,when inactive,just can here..also in 100% load,because i have 8 fan's in my PC @120mm,2 front,1 top,1 back,1 CPU Cooler,1 fan PSU and GPU 2 fan's.. 
I have WD and sell it,noisy,slower,the Green and Blue,perhaps Black's are OK,i don't know.

AS option u can pick from: 
1. SSD Kingston V300 240GB SATA3 7mm
2. SSD Kingston HyperX FURY 240GB
3. SSD OCZ Vector ARC 100 240GB SATA3 2.5inch
4. SSD Samsung 850 EVO 250GB SATA3 2.5inch
5. SSD Intel 535 Series 240GB SATA3 2.5inch MLC
6. SSD Kingston HyperX Savage 240GB SATA3 2.5inch Upgrade Bundle Kit
7. SSD Corsair Neutron XT CSSD-N240GBXT 240GB SATA3 2.5 inch
8. SSD Samsung 850 PRO 256GB SATA3 2.5

From low price to high,depends on budget and your purpose to use.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 22, 2015)

qubit said:


> As well as speed etc, they're fantastic on endurance which equates to greater reliability so to me, it's worth paying for.



That's why I got an 850.  I almost wonder if I made the right call though, 850 EVO endurance is still crazy high.


----------



## LightningJR (Nov 22, 2015)

Here's the proof of my SSD's reliability. Had zero issues with it. Very happy.







POH is Power On Hours. Been powered on for 865 days and 11.1TB of data written.


----------



## HD64G (Nov 22, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> Here's the proof of my SSD's reliability. Had zero issues with it. Very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sandinsk or Kingston or Samsung for me. I have exactly the same Sandisk in my PC (13808 hours on until now, 98% life left in smart diagnostics) and I know some people with Samsung who have no issues till now.


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> That's why I got an 850.  I almost wonder if I made the right call though, 850 EVO endurance is still crazy high.


Of course you made the right choice. You wanted the best.  There's something to be said for peace of mind even if the benefit is apparently only slight.


----------



## taz420nj (Nov 24, 2015)

LightningJR said:


> Here's the proof of my SSD's reliability. Had zero issues with it. Very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mine's got about a month and a TB on yours..   I only had one issue due to the initial SandForce firmware bug, but it was replaced under warranty and has been rock solid ever since.






I'm curious to see if anyone puts the 850 Pros on sale Friday.. If they do I'm ready to pounce on a couple for my desktops.  I've installed several in customers computers and they are CRAZY fast (on a fresh install it's literally 5 seconds or less from POST to desktop) - not to mention the 10 year warranty...


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2015)

I think Samsung is among the most reliable these days. Just avoid anything with TLC NAND as everyone seem to complain over its reliability. V-NAND from Samsung is another thing though.

I wonder how new drives from Toshiba (under OCZ brand) stack up against Samsung...


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2015)

Haha, just checked my Sandisk SSD cache drive and aparently I have the most reliable drive in existence. 730 Petabytes written to it and still going  Yeah, I think it's a bug XD

Crystal Disk Info says I've written almost 12 TB to it. Sounds a bit more realistic


----------



## taz420nj (Nov 24, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Haha, just checked my Sandisk SSD cache drive and aparently I have the most reliable drive in existence. 730 Petabytes written to it and still going  Yeah, I think it's a bug XD
> 
> Crystal Disk Info says I've written almost 12 TB to it. Sounds a bit more realistic
> 
> View attachment 69425


LOL thats hysterical!  730PB would take like 36 years to transfer over SATA3!


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, I bought it when I was really young


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 24, 2015)

Whatever you decide to buy, buy it late thursday pm or early am Friday.....  

I need one too, and I've been watching the prices on SSD's (among other things) and they have been steadily dropping every day now for about 2 weeks  

atm, NewEgg and Amazon (and Walmart on some things) seem to be running a pricing competition of sorts ... on any given day, one of them will post a killer deal, the very next day the other will beat it by several $$ on the same or comparable item......

ie....I just saw 2 different 240GB SSD's this morning for $63 & $65 at the egg !


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm still a little confused (sorry I haven't been here to check the responses lately; been busy). Can someone just give me a definite answer to a reliable, budget SSD, please? I'm starting to get a little frustrated.

EDIT: I was looking at this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148945

Is that any good?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 30, 2015)

mbudden2015 said:


> I'm still a little confused (sorry I haven't been here to check the responses lately; been busy). Can someone just give me a definite answer to a reliable, budget SSD, please? I'm starting to get a little frustrated.



850 EVO/BX100/Arc 100


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> 850 EVO/BX100/Arc 100



I don't need one that has a huge storage capacity. Anything like 250 GB is okay with me. Is this one any good? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148945


----------



## RCoon (Nov 30, 2015)

mbudden2015 said:


> I don't need one that has a huge storage capacity. Anything like 250 GB is okay with me. Is this one any good? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148945



Any size of the models I listed above, are in my opinion, extremely safe bets.

(People are gonna rage at the OCZ Arc 100 recommendation, but honestly they're not as bad as they were 5 years ago.)


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Any size of the models I listed above, are in my opinion, extremely safe bets.
> 
> (People are gonna rage at the OCZ Arc 100 recommendation, but honestly they're not as bad as they were 5 years ago.)



So any of these?

1) http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820228116&cm_re=Arc_100-_-20-228-116-_-Product

2) http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147372&cm_re=850_EVO-_-20-147-372-_-Product

3) http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7RD2WU5210&cm_re=BX_100-_-20-148-945-_-Product

The lowest priced out of those is the OCZ ARC 100, but it's 10 GB less than the Samsung 850 EVO. So in your opinion, would it be better to get the 850 EVO, and call it a day?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 30, 2015)

mbudden2015 said:


> So any of these?
> 
> 1) http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820228116&cm_re=Arc_100-_-20-228-116-_-Product
> 
> ...



The EVO is hands down the best drive of the lot. Better NAND, better IOPS. The other options are there for saving dollah, the OCZ being my least recommended, and the BX100 being the middle ground.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2015)

mbudden2015 said:


> The lowest priced out of those is the OCZ ARC 100, but it's 10 GB less than the Samsung 850 EVO. So in your opinion, would it be better to get the 850 EVO, and call it a day?



YES get the Evo  its the sensable choice


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2015)

mbudden2015 said:


> I'm still a little confused (sorry I haven't been here to check the responses lately; been busy). Can someone just give me a definite answer to a reliable, budget SSD, please? I'm starting to get a little frustrated.
> 
> EDIT: I was looking at this one: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148945
> 
> Is that any good?



Yes, that's a great choice!


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> The EVO is hands down the best drive of the lot. Better NAND, better IOPS.



Thanks a bunch, man! I'll bookmark that and get it sometime soon to replace my crappy HDD.  I'm just gonna use my 320 HDD as backup when needed. Is it hard to get an enclosure or a docking station for the HDD?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 30, 2015)

mbudden2015 said:


> Thanks a bunch, man! I'll bookmark that and get it sometime soon to replace my crappy HDD.  I'm just gonna use my 320 HDD as backup when needed. Is it hard to get an enclosure or a docking station for the HDD?



Not at all, you can buy a USB 3.0 caddy for a few dollars on Amazon.

We usually buy these for staff when they upgrade to an SSD in their laptops and have spare HDD's from the swap: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inateck-Ext...&qid=1448899086&sr=8-2&keywords=USB+3.0+caddy nevermind those are 2.5"


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2015)

newegg got good reliable ones


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

RCoon said:


> Not at all, you can buy a USB 3.0 caddy for a few dollars on Amazon.
> 
> We usually buy these for staff when they upgrade to an SSD in their laptops and have spare HDD's from the swap: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inateck-Ext...&qid=1448899086&sr=8-2&keywords=USB+3.0+caddy nevermind those are 2.5"



Would you be able to point me in the right direction for one of those, please? ^_^

EDIT: would this be okay? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0VN-0003-000G3

EDIT: I don't have the SSD cage for my computer case anymore so I have to get something like this to mount it. Is it any good? http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994085


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2015)

this one is probably better and cheaper
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182347


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 30, 2015)

I have several of these. Very good! 
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7RD3GH7053


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> I have several of these. Very good!
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7RD3GH7053



Cheaper for me, too. Thanks!


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> this one is probably better and cheaper
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182347



Oh nice! Cheaper than what I had shown you, too! Thanks!


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the help, everyone! Now, I need some help on another post I have on the forums! Here's the link: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...or-dolphin-emulator-help.217992/#post-3379209

I'm trying to help out my friend. If someone can please give me some help on this that'd be great!


----------



## taz420nj (Nov 30, 2015)

The 850 Evo is $30 cheaper, uses better NAND, and has 2 extra years on the warranty. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147372&cm_re=850_evo-_-20-147-372-_-Product


----------



## mbudden2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

taz420nj said:


> The 850 Evo is $30 cheaper, uses better NAND, and has 2 extra years on the warranty. http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147372&cm_re=850_evo-_-20-147-372-_-Product



 Should read the other comments and it'll show that I've already chosen the 850 EVO. Same link, too. LOL!


----------



## taz420nj (Nov 30, 2015)

LOL yeah I just noticed after I posted..  When I clicked on the alert it brought me to the bottom of page 2 and I didnt realize there was a whole page 3 lol!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 1, 2015)

I've been thinking lately about this topic... although speed of loading data is no big deal with meh...


----------



## mbudden2015 (Dec 1, 2015)

AlwaysHope said:


> I've been thinking lately about this topic... although speed of loading data is no big deal with meh...



Yeah. I'm in need of a new hard drive, anyway. And my loading speeds can be blah! LOL! XD 

Out of the three that was suggested to me on here, the 850 EVO is the best one.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 1, 2015)

mbudden2015 said:


> Yeah. I'm in need of a new hard drive, anyway. And my loading speeds can be blah! LOL! XD
> 
> Out of the three that was suggested to me on here, the 850 EVO is the best one.



Yes, mechanical HD's are still better value for money in terms of cost per GB, I don't know about your part of the world but in my part 1TB HD's can be had for $80 and up. Also, from Windows Vista and up, the OS preloads regularly used programs anyway after it learns what the user does on the machine. When I game on my machine, I only notice about 1 - 2 seconds delay anyway when loading saves.. doesn't make me wanna pop an artery or raise my blood pressure.. no big deal..


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 3, 2015)

HDD's are more reliable in terms that they rarely go dud over night or during a system crash or power outage. Where I've heard many SSD horror stories where that happened. And also as they age, SSD's often just die where HDD's often start making noise, performance issues etc before they actually die. Same goes for SMART stats. For HDD's they often go out of spec and you know from that. For SSD's, not so often.


----------

